# Want To Adopt 2 Satinette Hens



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I am posting this on behalf of Cyndi in Galveston TX who is one of the moderators on the 911 Pigeon Alert group. Cyndi adopts many of the birds that come through 911 Pigeon Alert and ended up needing a good home.

Cyndi would like to adopt 2 Satinette hens for two rescued Satinette cock birds that came her way through 911 Pigeon Alert.

If you have such, please e-mail Cyndi at [email protected]. She will be happy to pay box and shipping.

Thanks for any assistance.

Terry


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I would say with the national show coming up anybody going to that show should be able to pick a couple of hens up. In the sell area. At least there is a very good chance of that.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I took in a Satinnette girl for my Satinnette boy, the minute they met they hated eachother LOL. They still hate each other and never stop fighting. They ended up mating with completely different breeds.

Just thought I tell the story.

Reti


----------

